# Cold start issues



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

Got a 04 GTO a4 that I just bought from a guy at work has a 6.0 iron block, patriot heads,580 something lift cam, 3500 stall, fast 92mm throttle body and intake. Lots of other things. It was tuned last Wednesday at east Texas muscle cars in Longview Texas. Made 430hp and 406 tq. 

Here's the issue when cold and I mean like it's been sitting for over several hours it is hard to crank. It starts then dies immediately it won't stay running. 
U can't bump the key and it start u have to pat the gas to get it to start. Then it runs fine but we haven't had any cold weather lately. 
It it's within a short while it starts right up and runs fine. 
Is it a tuning issue or something else?
Suggestions , thoughts, need more info?
Thanks in advance Charles


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Your symptom would indicate flooding. So maybe you didn't get your cranking VE tuned?


----------



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

That's my thought as well something in the tune down low is off as well. It runs fine down the hiway wot is fine. But idle and cranking sucks. 
Just wanted to be sure I'm not missing something. I was thinking maybe the fast intake and throttle body was wrong for this setup. But after some research I thinking it's not bad off. ( thoughts)???


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I would take it back to the tuner and have them fix it... maybe see if they can give you a street tune (ridealong) to get some good driveability results.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Most tuners spend little to no time at all on idling and cold starts in particular. Sounds like the BAF. The BAF or sometimes called RAF (Base Running Air Flow) probably needs tuning as well as some other parameters. Usually to do it right you need to leave the car for a day or two so that the tuning can be done while the engine is cold. That's one of the reasons it's nice to have a tuning suite to do it yourself. You can spend the time that a tuner doesn't have.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

mine does the same thing, I'm taking notice of this discussion.


----------



## 06cyclonegto (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I have an appointment with the tuner place Thursday afternoon I'm hoping I can get there early in the morning (it's about 90 mi away) and let it cool down enough that he might be able to tune on it from there. I'll
Let u know how it turns out.


----------

